# Paradoxal music , so bad it's good, it's exists folks please check this



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

And it comes from France of course  :tiphat: Salut les Français= salutation to French of France.

Elle est bonne cette chanson, le clavier des 80'' timeless ??? n'esce pas= nice song kitsch keyboards of the 80'' last forever, so bad it's good?

Am I nuts?

Or a man of taste, common Berger Timbre sonore is wonderful, even if music cheezy, the keyboard are nice.


----------

